# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ В 1С!!!

## Nasta Zaytseva

Помогите пож-ста восстановить базу! к сожалению я даже архива не сделала,а база слетела! пишет ошибка нарушена структура таблицы данных 11423!

ОЧЕНь прошу помощи

----------


## torch99

Установи себе TeamViewer. Подключусь на твой комп. и исправлю. Все заочные советы могут оказаться нерабочими. Надо видеть ситуацию своими глазами.

----------


## torch99

Установи себе TeamViewer. Подключусь на твой комп. и исправлю. Все заочные советы могут оказаться нерабочими. Надо видеть ситуацию своими глазами.

----------


## Nasta Zaytseva

все загрузила тим вир, но как тебя теперь найти, спасатель!((((

----------


## gfulk

Сообщите ему в личку номер сеанса, пароль и время, когда можно подключиться

----------

